# Japanese Maple Series



## digital flower (May 7, 2006)

I took these at work the other day. Japanese Maples are among my favorite trees. There are so many variations.

#1 This tree turns green during the summer






#2 Variegated Japanese Maple





#3 'Octopus' Green Jap. Maple





#4 Coral Bark Maple, 'Japanese Sunrise'





#5 Strap Leaf


----------



## Antarctican (May 7, 2006)

Nice series!  I only recently noticed this tree in, well, a cemetery.  It's a beautiful tree, and it's interesting to see in your post the different types.


----------



## Alex06 (May 7, 2006)

I love the vivid colors in the first shot. Is there a type of Japanese Maple that stays red all year long?  I've always wanted one but figured they were too delicate to grow out here. (Deserty)


----------



## digital flower (May 8, 2006)

Thank you both for the comments. Alex06, I don't think these trees would do well in the desert, unless you wanted to water a lot. I have seen them growing in LA and San Diego, near the coast.


----------

